# HEEEELP!!!!



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

i just found my blue az on the floor.. he was beggining to dry i grabbed him up and immedtiatly threw him in the water of the aquarium... his eyes have white spots and his toes are all weird... please help


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Still alive? maybee? 
I would probably make sure it gets a good soak, maybee even soak in some electrolyte solution (pedialyte, electrolize etc.).


----------



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

he is still alive.. i dont have any electrolyte.. but now he has white in his eye, i am really hoping he is not blind


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

I had a situation like this with a vent that decided to leave the water a bit early. He hadn't even absorbed his tail all the way but thought it best to leave the cup and venture down to carpet. I had seen him in the cup about an hour before and when I went to check on him, he was no longer in sight. I searched everywhere for about 5 minutes and just before panic had set in, I looked straight down and there he lay...about 1/2" from my foot! I quickly, gently scooped him up and placed him back in the rearing cup with a very shallow ammount of water. Like your frog, his eyes had whitened and his skin was fairly dry. He survived this whole ordeal and the milkiness in the eyes cleared up in a matter of hours. He is yet the boldest and most robust vent I have seen. Talk about one lucky frog...was nearly squashed just before drying out. Best of luck with your frog and don;t over stress him witrh uneccesary treatments...your best bet is to let him rehydrate on his own and he should be ok.

-Bill J


----------



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

well so far he is on the road to recovery his toes are still black, but he uses them. i guess theyll be fine if he can still stick to the side of the glass and the cup sides. so i just am hoping it will all work out.


----------



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

well he is still alive. his arms and toes have some tissue damage but he still alive and he eats. im keeping my eye on him and watching him to make sure he eats. As far as the tissue damage goes i dont know what to do. can time heal the fingers and toes?


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Hopefully he will be ok. I have had this happen with both fish and frogs and often they turn out just fine. I wound up leaving bowls of water and pothos clippings out to lure escaped frogs. Upon recapture of dehydrated frogs, I would put them in a deli cup with enough water to get them wet and leave them there for about an hour. It sounds like just leaving your frog alone and misting him frequently would be best to keep stress levels down.

My White's Tree frog was such an escape artist, he spent more time living on top of my freshwater aquarium than in his terrarium. He could dunk himself in the aquarium as needed and I think he wanted to eat the fish but never did. He sat right by the filter, so I guess teh humidity was pretty good there. plus WHite's require less humidity.


----------

